

Python Startups and the True Entrepreneur - johnarleyburns
http://clouddbs.blogspot.com/2010/09/python-startups-and-true-entrepreneur.html

======
darinpantley
At the end of the day, a "true entrepreneur" is someone who builds a business.

------
Swizec
But ... it's just _fun_. Who cares about the rewards, I want _fun_ and I want
it NOW.

A steady job just can't give you that. And to top it all off, it can't give
you the possibility of a big reward either. lose-lose

edit: that is to say, a big reward that somebody gives you, isn't a reward at
all, you're supposed to go get it yourself

~~~
StavrosK
Exactly. To draw from my experiences, working on historious is so amazingly
fun that I can't wait to finish whatever else I'm doing to work on it.

It's not work, it's a hobby that (sometimes) pays. It's exactly the same as
playing WoW, only more socially acceptable.

~~~
johnarleyburns
Yeah but when your startup isn't covering the bills and you're already eating
and living cheap - what do you do?

~~~
Swizec
The most important job of your startup is to MAKE MONEY.

So when there isn't money in the bank you go out and you MAKE SOME DAMN MONEY.

If all else fails get an out-of-focus purely-for-money project. There's
usually a lot of those lying about if you're willing to work on them.

full disclosure: my startup has yet to pay bills, but we have a knack for
getting government grants

~~~
alex1
If money is your sole motivator, I don't think you'll get very far, at least
in the startup world.

You should do what you love. Make peoples' lives easier. Financial gain is
just a by-product.

Go out and change the world, with a passion to change the world (rather than
financial gain), and the rewards (whatever they may be, money or otherwise)
will come.

~~~
Swizec
Yes, obviously. But a startup that can't pay the bills for itself and the
people who work there will die even quicker.

------
aneth
Did I miss how Python fits in here? Seems to be a rather large cognitive gap
between the premise and the supporting argument.

The commentary about the "true entrepreneur" has some interesting insights,
although it seems a bit religious. We are all organic variable individuals,
not Platonic types.

~~~
flipp
Python was there for linkbait purposes and because it represents working on
what you want to work on with what you want to work with.

~~~
johnarleyburns
It wasn't there for linkbait purposes, it was there because the startup my
friend was considering which initiated this post is crazy about python,
another startup in progress is all python-based, and python is always coming
up in the discussion. If I wanted to linkbait I would have used a more popular
language like Java.

